# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) شروحات :  شرح كامل لتثبيت نظام الاندرويد على جهاز HD2 بالتفاصيل

## diaamatrix

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * اولا قبل البدء فى تحويل الجهاز من ويندوز الى اندرويد تأكد *100%* انه لايحدث خلل بالجهاز ابد لان هذ الجهاز من المستحيل ان يموت عن طريق تثبيت رومات مختلفه
الطريقه سهله ولاكن تحتاج اللى تركيز  
اولا خطوات العمل 
1-فك حماية الجهاز 
2-تثبيت الرديو وسيتم وضعه 
3-تنصيب *Bootloder*
4-تنصيب الاندرويد  
العمل  
1- قم بأغلاق الهاتف
2- قم بالضغط على زر خفض الصوت و زر غلق المكالمات ( الزر الأحمر ) ( قم بالضغط عليهما معاً و ابق ضاغطاً عده ثوان لتظهر لك شاشه البوت   
3-سيظهر لك كلمة *usb* عند وضعه الكابل  
ناتى اللى تنصيب ملف الحمايه *HSPL3*
سيقوم الجهاز باعادة التشغيل   
-ثم ناتى الى تثبيت الرديو بنفس الطريقه  
-ناتى الى تثبيت *MAGLDR*   
-بعد ان تم تثبيت الMAGLDR بنجاح نختار منه وضع التفليش   
-ثم نقوم بتفليش الريكوفرى المعدل  *CWM*   
-ونضع الروم على كارت ميمورى بعمل فرومات له *Fat32* 
-ونقوم بعمل الريستور 
واخيرخطوة تثبيت روم *Vivo*    
 الروم معرب كامل وملحوظه هذا الروم ناند 
ويوجد فى الملفات اداة الtask29 للى كان مثبت روم اندرويد من قبل وهذه الاده لمسح الروم القديم  
وتم وضع كل الملفات الازمه للعمل فى ملف المرفقات 
Password *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
مع تحياتى بالنجاح والتوفيق 
Diaa M@TRix

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ادام الله عطاءك شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك

----------


## maza

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## mouadbouhli

Tnx for all

----------


## mouadbouhli

please password file 4shared ( *Radio_Leo_2.15.50.14 )*

----------


## abodistlit

جزاك الله خير

----------


## diaamatrix

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## البوب شريف

_الله عليك تسلم ايديك_

----------


## kamel16442

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## وليد موسى

شكررررررررررررررررأ

----------

